# hemp oil; drug test



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

how long will hemp oils traces show up on  drug test??


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 16, 2003)

depends on the THC content... some will not show up at all, others will... from what I know about THC, it could take from a week to a little over a month... depends on the levels you have in your system...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

I've heard goldenseal helps.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

i dont smoke, 
but for those who use weed, how long does it take to get out of the system?

theres actually THC in it?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 16, 2003)

THERE IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THC in HEMP OIL !!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> THERE IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THC in HEMP OIL !!!!!!!



Thankyou  i have been fighting this for monthes 
Some people believe every article they read. 

Just a note...if your in a club and smell weed and inhale a bit...you have more THC in your body then you would if you took 10 liters of hemp oil!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> THERE IS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THC in HEMP OIL !!!!!!!


Yes there is but the amounts are minimal.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

if you think that .01% will show up even in an indepth autopsy your mistaken.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

http://www.testpledge.com/answers.htm

Its a great oil for you but for those that are concered about THC then I would suggest you think otherwise.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

I will just state that i DISAGREE.


----------



## Phaedrus (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> Its a great oil for you but for those that are concered about THC then I would suggest you think otherwise.





> _*From testpledge.com*_
> 
> Until 1998, when thoroughly cleaned seeds from Canada and the European Union became widely available, hemp oil containing more than 50 parts per million (ppm) of THC was often found in the market. While too low in THC to cause psychoactivity, studies have shown that such oil may produce a positive drug test for marijuana. Of course, that has also caused a few cases of alleged false-positives in workplace drug testing.
> 
> To determine whether current hemp foods can still cause positive drug tests, a Canadian governmental research program (ARDI) and members of the hemp industry commissioned a toxicological study. 15 individuals consumed hemp oil with a known THC concentration. Four different daily doses were given, each for a ten-day period, to allow the THC concentration to reach steady-state concentration in the body. At the end of each period, two urine samples were collected and analyzed. The study found that none of the 15 individuals who consumed up to 600 µg (micrograms, or one-millionth of a gram) of THC per day were even close to producing a urine sample that was "confirmed positive".



I've rooted through my cupboards and refrigerator, I have Hemp oil, protein and seeds from three separate suppliers. Omega oil, claims to have less than 10ppm THC, Living Harvest protein and oil 0.00% THC and Rocky Mountain Grain Products Hemp seeds THC test 0.0%.

If you're worried about being busted I think that you are either paranoid or are repressing a secret reefer lifestyle...

420


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

I agree there...cause like i said...you have more THC in your body if you go near someone that is smokin a dubey.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 18, 2003)

hahahahahahaha ILL SAY IT AGAIN, THERE NOOOOOOOOO THC IN HEMP OIL ! if you look at the back of any HEMP OIL bottle if will state that it contains NO TRACES of THC !

end of story !


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe your bottle but most do contain THC.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

I would like to see one that says it contains THC.

Maybe some people are using marijuana oil instead and confusing it as the same thing.
Some people also produce bogus supplements, you just have to choose your supplements wisely.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 18, 2003)

Pulled this off the internet,

http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/research/ardi/projects/00-398.html

http://www.producer.com/articles/20010104/news/20010104news10a.html

http://naihc.org/hemp_information/content/THC_emp_drug_testing.html

http://www.friendlystranger.com/info/hemp/thcinhempoil.htm

You're ok with the hemp oil for drug tests... just stay away from the nitro tech... haha


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 18, 2003)

to summarize, all hemp oils contain THC... but the level is tremendously low... canada regulates THC content in all hemp based products to 10 ppm... 

You can read the articles if you want to find out more, but the bottom line is, hemp products won't interfere with drug testing   or .... get you high  

anyone notice this "happened" to be my 420th post?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Mayo 

Like i said the person that probably tested positive went into a smokey bar...cause they would have more THC in their body then anyone who drank HEMP OIL.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> 
> 
> You're ok with the hemp oil for drug tests... just stay away from the nitro tech... haha



LOL. right.

ok then guys, i guess it's hemp oil for me.


----------

